# Cat 924 loader and 287C skid for rent



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Well I think Im getting out of the snow plow business. My boys are in the marine corps and with all the low ballers ?? I'm not gonna plow snow just for busy work!! 
So its time to focus on just custom trucks and toys in a nice warm shop.
So I'm toying with the idea of renting out my loader and skid for the winter.
The Skid is a 2008 287C mult track. It would come with a custom heavily modified 8611 plow and a bucket . 2,700 month (2,500 without plow) 105hrs a month.

The loader is a 2006 924G with a 2.8yd bucket. 2,500 month. 105 hrs a month.
Both very good reliable machines.
I just decided this like yesterday, so I just want to feel the market out. I rented skids and loaders from cat for years before i purchased these. And I still rented skids and loaders from cat after i bought these. So these are priced well below cats prices, and if you weren't already on cats winter list these wouldn't be available any how. 
Paul
give a call/text at 440-563-60fourthree
__________________


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Both machines are enclosed cabs with heat. And the skid is a 2 speed


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

what would it cost to put a duramax in my avalanche?


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

is it a 2500? what year?


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

pics of the skid and plow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110744


----------

